# WEN 8x12 3420T Wood Lathe - 7 months, 39 projects & DEAD



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Your review describes any WEN product I've used - cheap, underpowered, poor quality.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

> Your review describes any WEN product I ve used - cheap, underpowered, poor quality.
> 
> - EarlS


Why am I not surprised? LOL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah it's *POS* and i think you told me it doesn't even have a warranty,i can see why.yeah id say if all you ever wanted to do is pens then maybe.now im concerned,i just bought a wen 8" bench grinder early this year,so far it's rockin! fingers crossed.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

> yeah it s *POS* and i think you told me it doesn t even have a warranty,i can see why.yeah id say if all you ever wanted to do is pens then maybe.now im concerned,i just bought a wen 8" bench grinder early this year,so far it s rockin! fingers crossed.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah WEN products are cheap. I have a few other tools and so far not an issue. I also don't use the other tools nearly as much as I used the lathe.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> yeah it s *POS* and i think you told me it doesn t even have a warranty,i can see why.yeah id say if all you ever wanted to do is pens then maybe.now im concerned,i just bought a wen 8" bench grinder early this year,so far it s rockin! fingers crossed.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


yeah the grinder will only get moderate use so i should be ok with it.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

I'd say you got your money's worth out of it.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a Wen drill press, spindle sander, and air filter, all of which work just fine. But none of them are used hard on a daily basis. Sorry this lathe didn't work out. As you said, it depends on how you're using it.



> yeah it s *POS* and i think you told me it doesn t even have a warranty,i can see why.yeah id say if all you ever wanted to do is pens then maybe.now im concerned,i just bought a wen 8" bench grinder early this year,so far it s rockin! fingers crossed.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


----------



## kkaucher (Jul 11, 2017)

I have both the Wen air filter and a Wen track saw. They both seem to come out of the same Chinese factory as units by Powertec, Scheppach, and Shop Fox. The air filter does its job and, for the money, it's a relative bargain - same specs as the other, less money.

The track saw does what I bought it to do: break down sheet goods. I've made the improvements shown in several YouTube videos and dust collection has been improved significantly. I also purchased two Makita 55" guide rails (the saw fits perfectly). My investment Wen's track saw is less than 1/4 that of a similarly outfitted Festool saw.

Overall, I'm quite happy with my Wen tools.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

> I have both the Wen air filter and a Wen track saw. They both seem to come out of the same Chinese factory as units by Powertec, Scheppach, and Shop Fox. The air filter does its job and, for the money, it s a relative bargain - same specs as the other, less money.
> 
> The track saw does what I bought it to do: break down sheet goods. I ve made the improvements shown in several YouTube videos and dust collection has been improved significantly. I also purchased two Makita 55" guide rails (the saw fits perfectly). My investment Wen s track saw is less than 1/4 that of a similarly outfitted Festool saw.
> 
> ...


I have a WEN bandsaw and air filter system. I have no problems with those tools, so far. Just he lathe was a disappointment. It might not so bad if there were replacement parts on their website, but I think they intend the lathe to be disposable.


----------

